# My collection.



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are some of my products, this is about half of my collection, I need to take pictures of the rest..
Scholl:

I'm only missing a bottle of S40:










Menzerna:










Chemical Guys sealers and liquid waxes:










Chemical Guys soapes:










Chemical Guys quick detailere and a little extra:










Chemical Guys interior:










Scholl pads:









Different pads:










Swissvax:


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Blimey - either thats some personal collection or you've been taking random photos in a shop:buffer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Bloody hell mate that's a nice collection you've got there


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mega moneys worth right there.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! Thats a proper collection, and all very neat and tidy :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow! That is some collection you have there.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! that's alot of kit you got there!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is one hell of a personal collection


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

All I can see is bandwidth limit exceeded. Sort it ASAP, I need to see these detailing products


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cant see it also


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Me no see


----------



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

Your photobucket needs upgrading mate

hurry up i wanna see!Lol


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

It's coming up again by tomorrow


----------



## Arne (Sep 17, 2007)

Can´t wait my friend


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Up and running now.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

jealous much!!


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Some new stuff:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sheeet! mmmm, lovely wax collection!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

someone has to much money haha. very nice.


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Great Swissvax collection!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

What are those green mf's?


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> What are those green mf's?


Look like _Uber No Name_


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That was what I thought, I met get some along with a brinkmann.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet some of them do the same thing though - its just looks like you've clicked add to basket too many times.....!

too much cash, not enough thought in my opinion.

that aside - one of the largest collections and most expensive.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Judas said:


> I bet some of them do the same thing though - its just looks like you've clicked add to basket too many times.....!
> 
> too much cash, not enough thought in my opinion.
> 
> that aside - one of the largest collections and most expensive.


but then why limit yourself to 1 polish and 1 wax? thats obviously not an amateurs collection, so im sur eit caters for everything 

if i had the money, id buy one of everything too :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> but then why limit yourself to 1 polish and 1 wax? thats obviously not an amateurs collection, so im sur eit caters for everything
> 
> if i had the money, id buy one of everything too :lol:


1 of everything or 5 of everything - both are equally as bad.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2006)

Hope you have it all insured hehe.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus, that is some collection! :thumb:


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> That was what I thought, I met get some along with a brinkmann.


Hi!
By a LED torch insted of Brinkman, I threw my Brinkman away when I bought a LED torch..


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Some new stuff:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Have you previously won the Lottery?


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

No...


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Bernhard said:


> No...


puting the money aside do you notice any difference between say concorso and crystal rock?


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Could I borrow some of your collection to do my cars?


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

lets all try and guess how much that lot must be worth...lol I am guessing including the tools Just shy of 2 grand !!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice collection, very curious in the difference between the Crystal Rock and the Insignis since both developed in conjunction with detailers ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

mellowfellow said:


> lets all try and guess how much that lot must be worth...lol I am guessing including the tools Just shy of 2 grand !!


That little? the crystal rock is £500 on it's own:doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dont forget the Devine and the value of that......more probably between £3-£4k


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Good collection you've got.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

nice!!!!!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> That is one hell of a personal collection


x2 :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

do you have a business or is all that for just one car.? please say yes to business...lol


----------



## nick30 (Nov 26, 2009)

holy moley! :doublesho


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Got to be a business ....

WOW !! someone must be very good at what they do to own that stuff , excellent collection got to be one of the most expensive ive seen by far.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It is a business, probably a Swissvax Detailer in the Netherlands as if you look at his photobucket account, im sure his work on the awesome White Passat Estate was already posted on here and the unit that was used for that would suggest as such....


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

It's both my personal collection and for my business, and I'm from Norway 

And I'm a Scandicshine and Swissvax Detailer...

Bobby: Which white Passat?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you rate insignis?

As a divine and crystal rock user how does it compeare to those both and to mystery?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great collection i like swissvax but i love chemical guys products ....im enjoy when apply 
CG products.

how you rate butter wet wax .....the ez-creme and wmf bring extra clearest look and Im looking for good wax to protect this look without add any oily greasy look.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bernhard said:


> Some new stuff:


this hard or soft dry or oily carnuba ?
i have swissvax best of show he look like your endurance pot !


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

My god you have some collection i bet that cost you a pretty packet


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

wowow man that is an awsome collection


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Very nice collection, very curious in the difference between the Crystal Rock and the Insignis since both developed in conjunction with detailers ?


Have not used CR but I do have a pot of Insignis and the little that I have used of it I think it is great!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Must be a detailer with all that stuff. I don't show all my stuff as some *****r may try and nick it.

Must admit Onyx is one of my favourite waxes at the moment for lighter cars and is one of the cheapest. Best of Show is still the dogs for darker cars though.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice collection. Heard about the Endurance and got a little test pot last years but not tried it. What do you think about it?


----------

